# Ping E2 stand bag



## pokerjoke (May 25, 2014)

Having just purchased this bag a quick review.

Pings 2014 E2 stand bag is a great looking bag.
It feels a lot sturdier than previous models,a little heavier than im used to,however
it seems to help in windier conditions.
It has 5 dividers for clubs,and 9 pockets big and small.
A pocket for your water which is very easy to access when carrying the bag.
Its cloth so not fully waterproof but comes with a hood.
The double strap is very comfortable and the bag hangs comfortably.
Imo the bag is slightly over priced at Â£139 but if you can get it anywhere
near a Â£100 this bag has to be on your radar.


----------

